# Help: Trek Mamba 29er vs Trek 4900



## guberbot (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi,
I am trying to get into bicycling (w/MTB in mind...light trails, singletrack, some paved road, NO speed necessary) for fitness and being outdoors.

Have narrowed my search to Trek Mamba (2013 model). However, shop owner also showed me Trek 4900 (26") and I got very confused...

I rode both and, as a beginner don't really know the difference. I liked the both in tryout and they both fit fine (different sizes, of course). Both easily maneuvrable and both "feel" ok, adjusting for different geometry, etc.

Me: 208lbs, 5'8" w/31" inseem... So both bikes in approporate sizes fit appropriately.

Both bikes cost the same pretty much. Component, I wastold, are better on 4900 but for now, I have no way of understanding it...

What should I choose? Or what would one choose in my situation- both fit and felt similar, cost the same, comp. vary and my usage is as per above...

Thank you so much in advance for your advice.

p.s. cant seem to find any reviews of users for 4900...

*Mamba:*
Frame
Alpha Gold Aluminum, butted & hydroformed tubing, G2 Geometry
Front suspension
RockShox XC32 w/coil spring, lockout, custom G2 Geometry w/51mm offset, 100mm travel
Sizes
15.5, 17.5, 19, 21, 23"
Wheels
Formula DC20 LW alloy front hub; Formula DC22 LW alloy rear hub w/Bontrager AT-850 32-hole double-walled rims
Tires
Bontrager 29-2, 29x2.2"
Shifters
Shimano Alivio, 9 speed
Front derailleur
Shimano Acera
Rear derailleur
Shimano Deore
Crank
Shimano Alivio, 44/32/23
Cassette
Shimano HG20 11-34, 9 speed
Pedals
Wellgo nylon platform
Saddle
Bontrager Evoke 1
Seatpost
Bontrager SSR, 27.2mm, 12mm offset
Handlebar
Bontrager Low Riser, 31.8mm, 5mm rise, 9 degree sweep
Stem
Bontrager Race Lite, 31.8mm, 7 degree
Headset
1-1/8" threadless, semi-integrated, semi-cartridge bearings
Brakeset
Hayes Dyno Sport hydraulic disc brakes
Grips
Bontrager Race

*4900*:
Front suspension
SR Suntour XCR-RL w/coil spring, preload, remote lockout, 100mm travel
Sizes
13, 16, 18, 19.5, 21, 22.5"
Wheels
Shimano RM66 center lock alloy hubs; Bontrager AT-850 disc 32-hole rims
Tires
Bontrager XR2, wire bead, 26x2.1"
Shifters
Shimano Deore M591, 10 speed
Front derailleur
Shimano Deore
Rear derailleur
Shimano SLX M663 Shadow
Crank
Shimano M522, 42/32/24
Cassette
Shimano HG62-10 11-36, 10 speed
Pedals
Wellgo alloy platform
Saddle
Bontrager Evoke 1
Seatpost
Bontrager SSR, 31.6mm, 20mm offset
Handlebar
Bontrager Low Riser OS, 31.8mm, 15mm rise, 9 degree sweep
Stem
Bontrager Race Lite, 31.8mm
Headset
1-1/8" threadless, semi-integrated, semi-cartridge bearings
Brakeset
Shimano M446 hydraulic disc brakes
Grips
Bontrager SSR


----------



## Pakpal73 (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm partial to the 4900 myself. Call me strange but I prefer the 26" tires to the Mamba's 29".

But for you I think either would be a great choice! The 4900 does come with slightly better components but you wouldn't find much of a difference. And you can always upgrade some parts later.

My concern for you would be the suspension. Did both forks feel the same to you? I would decide my purchase on the fork as this is one item that is super expensive to upgrade at a later date.

Treks are good bikes, I bought my wife a Trek Skye SL. She loves it :thumbsup:

Cheers!

EDIT: Trek 4900 reviews


----------



## guberbot (Jun 18, 2012)

thanks, but i cannot tell the difference on those two forksm as i am neither experienced nor ridden the trails. they seemed comparable and the 49000 has remote lockout which i liked.

i don't want to deal with upgrades and that is why i decided to shell out 1k upfront


----------



## Sickmak90 (May 27, 2012)

It would just come down to wanting a 29er or 26er. I'm still not 100% sold on a 29er for tight terrain, but they are nice.


----------



## Pakpal73 (Aug 17, 2011)

I like the forks on the Mamba better, may not be remote lockout but it does have the Rockshox "Poploc" which means if you hit something substantial while the fork is locked it will "pop" that lock as not to damage it's own workings.

Now if that fork came on the 4900 it would be a clear winner to me.


----------



## guberbot (Jun 18, 2012)

Pakpal73 said:


> I like the forks on the Mamba better, may not be remote lockout but it does have the Rockshox "Poploc" which means if you hit something substantial while the fork is locked it will "pop" that lock as not to damage it's own workings.
> 
> Now if that fork came on the 4900 it would be a clear winner to me.


yes...rockshox WOULD be much better. hence, my dilemma which is also excarbated by the fact i cant test ride 29er and 26er more extensively and cant tell which is more comfortable...


----------



## velveteer (Feb 28, 2012)

Either would be a good choice. I personally prefer 26ers to 29ers, but everyone has their arguments towards the benefits of each. Don't tickle your fancy with a remote-lockout, it's really not anything too great. Sure it's convenient, but it's also more to clutter your bars with. I have no problem just reaching over the bars and twisting the lock when I need to lockout the fork (which I honestly rarely ever use except road riding to the trails).


----------



## krautfed (Jul 16, 2008)

My thread might help a little... 4500 is close to the 4900 (which I have since ridden as well):

http://forums.mtbr.com/beginners-corner/29-me-793343.html

Synopsis of my results of testing: Mamba (29er) feels like a cruiser... not what I want in a MTB. 4 series (26er) feels like a true MTB and comes with little better hardware. However, the particular 4 series by Trek come with SunTour forks which feel like Wal-Mart grade suspension.

I hurt my knee right when I was about to purchase a used 2012 4500. I hesitated and didn't purchase. My knee is getting better and I'm now running and jumping (which I couldn't do for 2+ weeks without severe pain). Since I've had more time to look and ride very different bikes, I think I will be going the BikesDirect route and the Fantom Elite. I've done the mail fitting/ordering/assembly before and I am not afraid of it. The Elite is same price range as Mamba/4900 but MUCH more bike with similar geometry. I figure it's enough bike to get me onto the trails and figure out what I like/don't like with the setup... yet be more than enough that hopefully I would only need to upgrade a few items even if it is the frame.


----------



## Sickmak90 (May 27, 2012)

I owned a 2009 Trek 4500 for a few weeks and it was a pretty solid bike. Mine had a Rockshox dart 3 which was WORLDS better than the POS manitou 6 I had on my Ironhorse. However, I ran into a deal on a Fox float equipped bike and now I am a spoiled POS. 

I would buy the bike that feels the best to you and has the best suspension. Derailluers and stuff are fairly cheap to buy. So once your cheaper stuff breaks it won't be that expensive to upgrade. The fork of course will cost considerably more than a deraillure.


----------



## guberbot (Jun 18, 2012)

krautfed said:


> My thread might help a little... 4500 is close to the 4900 (which I have since ridden as well):
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/beginners-corner/29-me-793343.html
> 
> ...


thanks for advice. i am still debating...the forks are pretty much the same on both bikes, just different makers (i did more research)- so yes-components are slightly better on 26er...

very hard to pull a trigger with limited knowledge of the hobby ;-(

BD isnt an option for me, as i am waaay green and would need to rely on bls for adjustments and babysitting me with anything that goes wrong. i think for the 1st bike - to me mailorder isnt an option (too scared)


----------



## Kanza (Apr 24, 2012)

> BD isnt an option for me, as i am waaay green and would need to rely on bls for adjustments and babysitting me with anything that goes wrong. i think for the 1st bike - to me mailorder isnt an option (too scared)


Your local Trek shop will work on any bike. No problem..I would not be too scared of the mail order, but Treck do make good bikes. Both will run well. we have 3 in the family and they are good bikes for entry into the sport.

I would not buy a bike with a entry level Suntour fork, they are rubbish. My wife has a 4500 with that fork, and its just useless fork with no rebound damping, which makes preload a joke, you just end up with a un-damped spring. It is not very stiff either. But, if you do upgrade the fork the 4xx is a good frame that rides really well. Krautfed I think has it right.

As a beginner, fork lock out wont make any difference either so don't be fooled by that. Certainly not as much as a lighter fork will 

There is not much between the components, both are pretty much entry level specced, so you will ultimately get the same mileage out of them, IE, if you progress you will swap out and change most as they wear out. The Shimano brakes on the 26er are quite good actually, cheap but good.

As he mentioned, you should consider also the mail order options available, there are some good deals out there, and your LBS will take care of you just the same.


----------



## guberbot (Jun 18, 2012)

Kanza said:


> I would not buy a bike with a entry level Suntour fork, they are rubbish. My wife has a 4500 with that fork, and its just useless fork with no rebound damping, which makes preload a joke, you just end up with a un-damped spring. It is not very stiff either.


4900 model has suntour xcr-rl which from what i am reading is pretty much same as rock shox xc32 on mamba...no?


----------



## Kanza (Apr 24, 2012)

guberbot said:


> 4900 model has suntour xcr-rl which from what i am reading is pretty much same as rock shox xc32 on mamba...no?


Well just because it soundsalike, spec wise, doesn't mean its the same. I don't know the xc32, but do know the Suntour. Like I say, its just junk has absolutely nill value 2nd hand, which tells you a lot. Would be better with a rigid fork than that thing.


----------



## Slozomby (Mar 22, 2012)

Kanza said:


> Well just because it soundsalike, spec wise, doesn't mean its the same. I don't know the xc32, but do know the Suntour. Like I say, its just junk has absolutely nill value 2nd hand, which tells you a lot. Would be better with a rigid fork than that thing.


its my understanding the xc is a renamed dart. but i've been wrong before.


----------



## Pakpal73 (Aug 17, 2011)

XC is equivalent to the Toras that they replaced?


----------

